# Temper Post Helpers



## JPH (May 10, 2008)

Hey folks, as you can tell - the Temper Post is a bit of work.

I'm looking for volunteers for those who'd like to help out.

So, if you're willing to help out - please post in this topic.

Currently, the spots open are for the Virtual Console and the Community section.

So, if you'd like to help out - please post in this topic.


BTW, if you're wondering why the Temper Post isn't up today/tonight - it's because I'm changing the date to Sunday for now.

Thanks, 


JP


----------



## Heran Bago (May 11, 2008)

Hadrian's topic used to have one overlooked game every week. He ditched that but I think it'd be a great addition to the newsletter. Like a review but you know, for overlooked games.
That was more a suggestion but.... I'd of course be willing to help such a thing. =P


----------



## Twiffles (May 11, 2008)

Lol, I can do VC. >_>


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 11, 2008)

Im looking for a job in the Temper Post =O Since Twiffles offered VC, i can do community, and i helped out in another NDS Community "Newspaper". So i do have experience. And im on GBATemp most of the time im on the computer, and im on the computer ALOT.


----------



## DarkAura (May 11, 2008)

Damn, I was wanting to community.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Maybe me and SW can work on it together?


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 11, 2008)

DarkAura, sure why not. Actually, i want any part of the Temper Post.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (May 12, 2008)

What exactly do the Community section people do? I'm interested, provided that there's still spots left.


----------



## Elisa_ (May 12, 2008)

I'll be good at Wii Game Reviews and stuff with Wii. I basicly download every Wii Game that comes out (Except for about 12 originals I hab) =]. DS Is also a specialty but I'd prefer Wii.
Virtual Console is alright with me also because I check the shop daily to see more mario games etc. (10000 wii points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 12, 2008)

if you need any help (im not sure if more help is need)
feel free to contact mee


----------



## Bob Evil (May 12, 2008)

I am far too unreliable to be of any use ...

(fact ... I let JPH down on a review the other week, cos I got too wrapped up in my work at home)


----------



## greyhound (May 12, 2008)

I guess community stuff would be competitions, tournaments, birthdays, IRC and other things going down on the site and in the associated areas. Costello and Shaun's US tour would probably be a good example of community information.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (May 13, 2008)

Then I would be more than happy to help!


----------

